# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  مراكز تحفيظ القرآن في دبي .. يرجى التثبت للفائدة

## spring

*مراكز تحفيظ القرآن في دبي*






*مركز الفاروق*
*2895628*
*2895568*
*مختلفة*
*ذكور*
*ند الحمر* 

*2*
*مركز البراحة*
*2726999*
*2725665*
*مختلفة*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*البراحة* 

*3*
*مركز المنار*
*3394464* 
*3394465* 
*مختلفة*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*القوز* 

*4*
*مركز نداء الفطرة*
*2800544* 
*2800545* 
*مختلفة*
*إناث*
*الورقاء2* 

*5*
*مركز الصحابة الخيري*
*2688977*
*2688616*
*مختلفة*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*الحمرية* 


*6*
*مركز مارية القبطية*
*2860087*
*2856449*
*مختلفة*
*إناث*
*الراشدية* 


*7*
*مركز الشيخ محمد نور بن سيف*
*2647448*
*2641151*
*العربية*
*ذكور*
*الطوار3* 



*8*
*مركز الهدى (الطوار)*
*2633338* 
*2611211* 
*مختلفة*
*إناث*
*الطوار* 



*9*
*مركز الهدى (جميرا)*
*3485998*
*3485997*
*العربية*
*إناث*
*جميرا* 



*10*
*مركز الهدى (المزهر)*
*2967898*
*2967898*
*العربية*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*المزهر1* 



*11*
*مركز محمد بن سالم بن بخيت*
*2874933*
*2874932*
*مختلفة*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*المزهر1* 


*12*
*مركز عمر بن عبدالعزيز*
*2874572*
*2874571*
*العربية*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*المزهر1* 



*13*
*مركز الصديق*
*2863833*
*2863832*
*مختلفة*
*ذكور ،إناث*
*الراشدية* 



*14*
*مركز مالك بن أنس*
*2892310*
*2892320*
*مختلفة*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*الخوانيج* 



*15*
*مركز بلال بن رباح*
*2544436*
*2544469*
*مختلفة*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*القصيص* 


*16*
*مركز خلفان*
*3437898*
*3439123*
*مختلفة*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*الصفا* 


*17*
*مركز الشيخ محمد بن ماجد*
*2857321*
*2971434*
*مختلفة*
*ذكور*
*الراشدية* 



*18*
*مركز الشيخ حمدان بن حمدان آل نهيان*
*2870544*
*2870505*
*مختلفة*
*ذكور*
*العوير*  



*19*
*مركز عبدالله بن مسعود*
*2878041*
*2878042*
*العربية*
*إناث*
*المزهر* 


*20*
*مركز الممزر*
*2966773*
*2966994*
*مختلفة*
*إناث*
*الممزر* 


*21*
*مركز الجميرا*
*3448920*
*3448921*
*العربية*
*ذكور*
*الجميرا* 


*22*
*مركز الخلفاء الراشدين(الرئيسي)*
*2687899*
*2263852*
*غير العربية*
*ذكور ،إناث*
*هور العنز* 



*23*
*مركز الخلفاء الراشدين(نايف)* 
*2687899*
*2263852*
*غير العربية*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*نايف* 


*24*
*المركز العثماني*
*0504733998* 
*-*
*غير العربية*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*القصيص*
*25*
*المركز الخيري*
*2891109*
*2891109*
*2721003*
*غير العربية*
*ذكور*
*الخوانيج* 



*26*
*مركز الإمام أبي حنيفة*
*2679853*
*2587719*
*غير العربية*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*القصيص* 


*27*
*مركز العسم*
*3963618*
*3968315*
*غير العربية*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*الكرامة* 



*28*
*مركز جنوب أفريقيا الإسلامي*
*3516437*
*3516437*
*3510757*
*غير العربية*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*السطوة* 


*29*
*مركز عمر بن الخطاب*
*2259442*
*2262618* 
*غير العربية*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*الرأس* 


*30*
*مركز مصعب بن عمير*
*3386263*
*3933977*
*غير العربية*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*القوز1* 



*31*
*مركز عبد الرحمن بن عوف*
*2615455*
*2631817*
*غير العربية*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*القصيص* 


*32*
*مركز رياض الصالحين*
*3218981*
*3218982*
*العربية*
*ذكور ، إناث*
*الوصل* 


*33*
*مركز نداء الفطرة*
*(فرع المنخول)*
*3989028*
*3989027*
*العربية*
*اناث*
*المنخول* 



*34*
*مركز مسلمي بورما*
*0502550545* 
*مختلفة*
*ذكور*
*القصيص* 




*35*
*النور*
*2613399* 
*2632288*
*3395080* 

*القصيص* 

*مصدر : موقع دائرة الشؤون الاسلامية والعمل الخيري* 
 http://www.iacad.gov.ae/ar/Pages/Rel...anCenters.aspx

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## mmm888mmm

ما شاء الله

مشكووورة حبيبتي عالموضوع

و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## spring

يزاج الله خير ع المرور الطيب

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

يزاج الله خير ويعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب~

----------


## عيوني UAE

شي طيب والله  :Smile: 

في ميزآن حسناتج بإذن الله . .

----------


## $سكون حلم$

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دهن_العود

ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## spring

حبيت ارفع الموضوع عسب الكل يستفيد  :Smile:

----------


## ليندااااا

بارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## النجمةاللامعة

حبيت ارفع الموضوع كون الاجازة على الابواب

----------


## رؤى11

السلام عليكم
شو أقرب مكان لمردف الورقاء

----------


## فتاة مزيد

في ميزن حسناتج يارب

----------


## نابلس

ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
بس أنا اتصلت بالرقم الموجود لمركز الهدى بجميرا بس الرقم طله خطأ وردي علي رجل 
ارجو من اي وحده المساعده برقم مركز بمنطقة الجميرا او شارع الشيخ زايد او السطوه لاني حابب التحق بالمركز لربي يعيني بحفظ القرآن

----------

